# 2 gang meter socket



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

kawaikfx400 said:


> Heres one for you guys, I'm still an apprentice, about 4 months till i test, We're doing a single family dwelling with an in law,separate meters, 2 gang meter socket pedestal. 200A for the main,100A for the in law, Can you take your wire size for the line side of the meter socket out of the chart for residential services? Cause at 300A, It calls for 350 Aluminum's, i was just confused a little bit being that its a 200 and a 100 in one Meter enclosure. We haven't done the job yet, I keep forgetting to ask the boss, and im pondering it.


It may be different in your area, but if the in law has a separate meter, it is now considered a 2 family, thereby making it a business. However, for purposes of strictly code, yes it is residential and you can use the resi services chart for wire gauge. Who is we? your boss or your in-laws?


----------



## kawaikfx400 (Jul 14, 2008)

ya we were talking about the job, then i got home and was thinking what size wires so i started journeying around the book and went to the residential service chart, i cant think of the art. # off the top of my head, But ya with the in law around here its still residential. And yes the boss, the guy i work for, theres only 3 of us, I'm the only apprentice been with the same guys since i was greener then grass.


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

kawaikfx400 said:


> ya we were talking about the job, then i got home and was thinking what size wires so i started journeying around the book and went to the residential service chart, i cant think of the art. # off the top of my head, But ya with the in law around here its still residential. And yes the boss, the guy i work for, theres only 3 of us, I'm the only apprentice been with the same guys since i was greener then grass.


310.15(B)(7) sound familiar to you?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've done many multi-family services, where if you added up the ampacity of all the connected tenant mains, it wan't even close to the main service entrance conductor feeding the meter pan. Heck, I've done 6-gangs fed with 4/0 SEU. Depends on the total service demand calc. You can do a good many units sometimes and have the total demand calc come out surprisingly low. Particularly if the units are substantially gas.


----------

